# Gesellschaft für Markt + Konsum, Forschung



## Sonnie07 (17 Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

nach langer Zeit bin ich mal wieder hier, weil es diesmal meinen Partner getroffen hat, mit der Abzocke. 

Er bekam einen Anruf von der *EuMedien GmbH*,  Produkte zu testen, es wurde am Telefon auch gesagt, daß das ein Abo ist, daraufhin wollte mein Partner das Ganze nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Am anderen Ende der Leitung wurde ihm zugesichert, erstmal in Ruhe die Unterlagen zu studieren, und die Falle schnappte zu. Ihm wurde noch versichert, ein Widerrufsrecht zu haben von 10 oder 14 Tagen, er ging aber davon aus, daß dieses erst eintritt, wenn er nach Zusendung der Unterlagen unterschreiben würde.

Mir war sofort klar, als er das erzählte, daß damit der Vertrag schon zustande gekommen war, und wir warteten ab. Rechnung kam drei Wochen später, also Widerrufsfrist schon lange abgelaufen. 

Widerruf haben wir gleich gelassen und mal recherchiert, und rausgefunden daß die Firma unseriös arbeitet. Also hieß es Ruhe bewahren. 

Heute kam ein Schreiben vom Inkasso Büro. Name: *ESC Solution*. Ich gegoogelt und festgestellt, daß hier schon ein Eintrag existiert, von wegen Probenzauber. Hatten die früher ne eigene Abzockseite und sind jetzt zum Inkasso-Unternehmen mutiert?

Auf der Vorderseite des Schreibens das übliche Bla Bla, Aufstellung der Kosten, Konto in Donnersberg. 

Auf der Rückseite eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung, die man unterschrieben zurücksenden kann, und ..... was mich etwas beängstigte: eine Inet-Adresse, wo man seine Akte einsehen kann. *Schuldnerlogin*.... 

Ist das wieder eine neue Art, Angst einzuflößen? 

Vor ein paar Jahren haben die nur versucht, uns online mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen kirre zu machen, jetzt gehts anscheinend auch per Papier. 

Wie gehts jetzt weiter? Mahnbescheid abwarten und Widerspruch einlegen? 

LG

Sonnie07


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gesellschaft für Markt + Konsum, Forschung*



> Mir war sofort klar, als er das erzählte, daß damit der Vertrag schon zustande gekommen war, und wir warteten ab. Rechnung kam drei Wochen später, also Widerrufsfrist schon lange abgelaufen.


Stopp, nicht so schnell mit den jungen Pferden. Wie kommst Du darauf das die Widerrufsfrist schon mit Vertragsschluss beginnt? Im Gesetz ist es anders geregelt.Erst mit ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung in Textform beginnt die Frist (stand früher im §355 Abs 2 BGB heute im §360 Abs 3 BGB). Ohne ordnungsgemäße Belehrung hat die Frist noch nicht begonnen = ewiges Widerrufsrecht.

Ob aber überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist halte ich für höchst fraglich.

Hatten die Burschen überhaupt ene Anruferlaubnis?


----------



## Sonnie07 (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gesellschaft für Markt + Konsum, Forschung*

Eine Wiederrufsbelehrung war im Schreiben vorhanden, ja. Hab auch empfohlen, per Mail zu Widerrufen, hat er aber wohl schleifen lassen nach der Inet-Recherche, die ja nichts gutes aussagte über diese Firma. 

Aber mal ehrlich: ob ein Widerruf per Textform oder per Email erfolgt wäre, hätten die das nicht richtung Mülltonne laufen lassen? 

Nach Empfinden des Telefonannehmers ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Schon allein das finde ich Rechtswidrig, den Leuten sowas weismachen zu wollen, daß einem erst nach Einsicht der Unterlagen die Möglichkeit besteht, diesen Vertrag einzugehen, und danach gleich eine Rechnung zu schicken. 

Ein Recht anzurufen? Woher? Der Anruf kam aus heiterem Himmel ohne irgendwelche Hintergründe.


----------



## willi-wolli (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gesellschaft für Markt + Konsum, Forschung*



> Mahnbescheid abwarten


 
Ob der kommt ? Abzocker wollen Kohle machen,net ausgeben


----------



## Sonnie07 (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gesellschaft für Markt + Konsum, Forschung*

Also Füße stillhalten? Wir haben überlegt, mal dem Inkasso-Büro unsere Meinung zu geigen. Per Papier-Post. 

Meint Ihr, das ist das Papier nicht wert, oder dochmal versuchen und auf Stellungnahme warten?

LG

Sonnie07


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gesellschaft für Markt + Konsum, Forschung*



Sonnie07 schrieb:


> Wir haben überlegt, mal dem Inkasso-Büro unsere Meinung zu geigen.


Warum Geld für räudige Kläffer ausgeben, deren einzige Aufgabe es ist sinn/zahnlosen
 Mahnmüll zu produzieren ?


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gesellschaft für Markt + Konsum, Forschung*

Reppenstedter Geschäftssinn | Die Kreisboten


----------

